# Hitzeschäden



## CukeSpookem (15 Aug. 2015)

Hör auf mit dem Quatsch, ich hab dir schon mal gesagt: Du bist KEIN Staubsauger !!!



Kalter Hund (Dog on the rocks)


----------

